# Access Maximaler Wert aus Gruppe



## Matschlag (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer Tabelle, die wie unten angeführt aufgebaut ist (Formatierung kriege ich leider nicht besser hin, es sind drei Spalten), den Typ mit der höchsten Anzahl je Gruppe ermitteln.

Gruppe	Typ	Anzahl
a	S	1
a	D	2
a	F	3
a	G	4
a	H	5
a	J	6
*a	K	100*
a	L	1
b	W	3
b	E	4
b	R	6
*b	T	78*
b	Z	9
b	U	2

Das Ergebnis meiner Abfrage sollte so aussehen.

Gruppe	Typ	Anzahl
a	K	100
b	T	78

Wie muss ich meine Abfrage basteln, damit ich auf das oben angeführte Ergebnis komme. Mit eine Unterabfrage (Select max(A.Anzahl) as [maxAnzahl] From  Tabelle as A) habe ich es schon probiert, aber da erhalte ich nur einen Datensatz (a	K	100) zurück.

Vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge!

Matthias


----------



## RavelinePower (1. Dezember 2005)

Hy

also bei mir klappts mit MAX Anzahl...

kleine DB im Anhang. Access Version in Zukunft mit angeben 

Anhang ist in A2000

Bye Sascha


----------



## Matschlag (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sascha,

Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Ich habe Access 2003. Deine Abfrage "tbl_Test Abfrage" habe ich geöffnet, aber das Ergebnis der Abfrage sind mehrere Zeilen je Gruppe. Ich möchte je Gruppe nur den Typ mit der höchsten Anzahl zurückbekommen. Also sollte es bei meinen Beispieldaten nur zwei Zeilen zurückgeben, da es nur zwei Gruppen (a,b) gibt.

Vielen Dank für weitere Vorschläge!

Matthias


----------

